# New moon and calm, Going tonight



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm going to give it a try tonight with long pants (not shorts like last Saturday) and a jacket. I just drove over the bay and it was dead calm with a fair amount tide coming in. With a new moon and the drastic tidal sweep we just had, something got to happen. I just hope it happens to be some stabbing.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck and dont forget the thermos.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I wouldn't even worry about having ice in my cooler tonight, its gonna be cool out there! Well, lately, I haven't needed the ice anyway, lol! Good luck and hope to see some pics tomorrow!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck!!! looking forward to a report tomorrow!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Tide is not right, but good luck!


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Did you gig the red in the pict


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

The wind was blowing just hard enough to distort my vision most of the time and it was not all that warm as well. 

6 flounder, 6 mullet, 2 redfish (might of had to step on one of the reds to make it legal)

it was a goodnight when it was visible, plenty of bait in the water and the most needle fish i have ever seen


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like a pretty cold trip if you were wadeing last night. Great pics. Hope you didn't have to be out there all night. By midnight last night, I think I'd probably been toast. It was pretty chilly here.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

nice haul. im guessing you did some pole fishing as well wile you were out there since you got some reds. thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

All of the fish were gigged, I thought there were going to be some suicide mullet but no such luck.

I still cant feel my toes and the only thing that saved my fingers was the exhaust from the generator.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

well unless something has changed that im unaware of it is illegal to gig red fish. you probably should brush up on the regs for gigging so you dont get a huge fine. i believe its something like $500 per fish! now i am in no way bashing you or anything like that...just trying to pass on some good info to keep you out of trouble.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

opcornopcornopcorn gonna be a 3 bagger


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

opcorn This might be a 3 bagger.


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

i just talked with the man and yes it is not legal to harvest any gamefish in the state of Alabama via net or gig (spear), as of Sept. 1 2005. 

These people are very reasonable in answering any questions one may have: notlike alot of the law enforcement officials they are glad to educate people in doubt. (canepole with gig attached to the end is nolonger a canepole its a GIG)

The lawyers (experts of fishing)that have gone with me in the past said that gigging falls under the canepole rule. (wrong)(they're always wrong)

"Hearsay thats all it is, is hearsay" Bill Clinton


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *FlounderAssassin (10/30/2008)*well unless something has changed that im unaware of it is illegal to gig red fish. you probably should brush up on the regs for gigging so you dont get a huge fine. i believe its something like $500 per fish! now i am in no way bashing you or anything like that...just trying to pass on some good info to keep you out of trouble.


Yeah, last I heard it was $500 a fish too!!!:hotsun I'm not bashing you either by no means. I wish that our laws were closer to those that they have in the Carolinas. They can legally gig anything they can catch with rod-n-reel as long as they stick to the same limits. At least I think that is the way it is unless they have changed the rules recently. Don't feel bad there are lots of nights that I have figured on a way to get a Red in the boat without the use of a rod and without 5 holes in him either.:doh

Oh, by the way,great job on the fish!!! :clap


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

<H4>Section 9-11-87 - Means of catching game fish generally.</H4>

It shall be unlawful for any person to take, catch or kill or attempt to take, catch or kill any game fish by any other means than ordinary hook and line, artificial lure, troll or spinner in any of the public waters of this state. Any person who violates the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and, on conviction, shall be punished by a fine of not less than $25.00 nor more than $100.00.

*CODE OF ALABAMA:banghead*


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

good job how late did yall stay out there? We left at about 11:00 and there was only 1 trailer left at the ramp.


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

From 9:45 to 12:45 not like I had to be at work (sorry bad word) at 5:45. So I might of been a little late. But at least there were fish in the box.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice job!! Enjoy the blackened redfish!!:clap:clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow that wasnt bad at all. The cooler weather must have everyone kinda chillin out.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *bama1 (10/30/2008)*<H4>Section 9-11-87 - Means of catching game fish generally.</H4>
> 
> It shall be unlawful for any person to take, catch or kill or attempt to take, catch or kill any game fish by any other means than ordinary hook and line, artificial lure, troll or spinner in any of the public waters of this state. Any person who violates the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and, on conviction, shall be punished by a fine of not less than $25.00 nor more than $100.00.
> 
> *CODE OF ALABAMA:banghead*


Fine isn't as bad as I thought. Anybody know what it is in Florida?


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I GOOGLED the code of alabama "game fish" to find that you mightalso want to call the conservation dept, they will probally tell you where you can find out.

let me know the results if you would please.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bama How did the water look(thinkin about tryin it Fri night) Were ya'll morth or south in the bay?

BTW Glad to see more AL boys on this board 



OH AL. New Flounder Limits Suck:boo


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

The north east quadrant of the bay has been the clearest i have found so far. I haven been willing to do too much running around to scope out different areas.(too cold)I have heard that there are comercial Gillnetters with miles of flounder net set all around the west side (Hollingers Island)

The days of coming home with 25 and 50 flounder are gone;however something needed to be done with the amount of flounder harvested during jubilees(350-500 per person) people were taking so much that they were letting the spoil just to throw them away because they were too lazy to clean them or too proud to give them away. What chaps my arss these people are the same people that are down on all of the commercial guys (at least they make good with their catch)

I will be going tonight (I think my toes have feelings again)


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Flounder9.75 (10/30/2008)*Bama How did the water look(thinkin about tryin it Fri night) Were ya'll morth or south in the bay?
> 
> BTW Glad to see more AL boys on this board
> 
> ...


Yall aren't alone. I happen to be one of those Bama boys too. :letsdrink


----------

